# Precision 28



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

I am going to look at a Precision 28 on Sat. I know his question has been asked before but it was 12 years ago.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/2226-precision-28-a.html

I have found the PHRF data, specs on www.saliingJoy.com and the factory brochure. On paper the boat looks really nice and all the photos I've found lead me to believe this is a good boat for me. But I am hoping to get some input from someone who has been on or knows of one.
So does anyone have any, firsthand, secondhand, knowledge or experience with the Precision 28?


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

Guess I'll just have to find out myself.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I looked at it several years ago. It seemed to be put together well. Sorry, that's about all i know. I've never seen one sail or no anyone that owns one. 

Are you looking at a new one or used? 

Have you looked at a Colgate 26 and/or a Seaward 26rk as well? I like the seaward 26rk. There's a new one in my marina. It appears to be put together well and sails decent under the right hand. They are expensive though. 

Pays to shop around


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Whoops, your looking at a 94 Precision 28? Should have read further.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Not familiar with the brand, but looking at sail joy, I was surprised how much lighter in both total displacement and keel weight it is than a Catalina 27.

Just curious, what about this boat is so appealing to you?


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

What is so appealing about it? Well I was shopping for a Catalina 270 or 28 and stumbled across the Precision 28. I has the same amenities and layout as the C270 sans the open transom, it has better PHRF numbers than the C270 or C28 and it is local on a trailer.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Precision makes nice boats... By the square footage their layup is lighter than a Catalina, and ever so slightly so than a Hunter.

They have a reputation as a good boat builder though, I've been on their 15, 165, and 18 (and 23) and found them to be nice sailing boats, and generally less expensive than Hunter or Catalina. As for the P28, I can't give you any input (only seen them at the local shop once from the ground).. I think the 28 has great lines though, and likely is a more spirited boat than the Catalina 270 (hence the PHRF ratings 192 versus 204).
http://offshore.ussailing.org/Assets/Offshore/PHRF/Hi+Lo+Mean+Report+September+19+2011.pdf

Please post more pictures! That was on my "maybe someday" list of boats.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

SHNOOL,
I believe you're the first person to pick up my subtle hint. I'll post more photos when the deal is inked, don't want to jinx it.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

The deal has been signed!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nicely done.. Congrats. I've always liked Jim Taylor's work...


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats! Love that layout.


----------



## cdnmurse (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm looking into a Precision 27 and potentially buying this week.
the chainplates/tierod set up look simple and weak compared to other boats that size.
my boat has had some work done to cracked glass on the deck i suspect because of a cracked chainplate.. any issues with your boat?
workmanship is excellent..
nice boat; nice trailer btw!


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

Nope no issues yet, well...leaking portlights and deadlights, which I will be rebedding with butyl and Dow Corning 795.

As for the chainplates I like the design. If I am not mistaken this is what Catalina has done as well. Very visible and the end is securely fastened to the hull via an encased fiberglass tab. See









Note the leaking deadlight:







had this chainplate been fastened to a wooden bulkhead I believe the strength would have been compromised.

Which Precision 27 are you looking at? Is it online?


----------



## Precision28 (Apr 27, 2013)

mmazour said:


> Guess I'll just have to find out myself.


I'm sorry I just saw your post today. Did you look at the boat? I have owned a 1994 P28 since 2004 and have been extremely happy with the boat. The 12HP diesel literally sips fuel and that is good since my marina doesn't handle diesel. I sleep on the boat a lot since I travel about 6 hours to it. I find it to be very comfortable. I have only 2 negatives. The first is that the black water holding tank is small and it seems I am always headed to the pump out station. The second is that the shower floor drain is located in exactly the worst place and it doesn't drain while showering. The boat is a bit tender at the dock because it is pretty light for a 28. The boat sails very well for a crusier like me. In the past I have had some difficulty raising the main. I installed a Strong Track system and it helped some. The guys that did my bottom job last season were out of Missouri and they characterized the turning block arrangement at the base of the mast as just plain weird. I would have to agree. The boat has aged well with normal maintenance and I get lots of compliments. I think Express II was and still is a good investment and I think you could do a lot worse.

Good sailing


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

That seems like a nicely kept boat. Good purchase. Some deck elbow grease (or a good rain), and you're set. Again, I like the look of the P28. I don't think they sold a lot of them, but they seem faster than most that size (that still aren't racers).

Now sail the bottom off of her.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

Precision 28 thanks for the response.
Where are you at in Missouri?
I did buy the boat. She is very clean on the interior, like new, the PO never stayed on it he only day sailed her. The exterior is in very good condition as well. She is trapped in the marina yard with no access to water to clean with but I did spot clean with a couple gallon jugs of water and I feel safe to say she is going to sparkle with little to no elbow grease, just a jug of boat soap, my deck brush and copious amounts of rinsing.

There is evidence of a little leakage at the aft port cleat, lifeline stanchion and stern pulpit. As well as the Beckson opening ports in the aft berth and head.

Don't know if you noticed my other thread http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/98399-bedding-deadlights-w-butyl-tape-dc795-screws.html#post1015273 but I am in the process of replacing the deadlights. Does yours have the one piece over two openings? I have to wonder if that is an aftermarket fix.

So any way the plan is to rebed a lot of the ports and deck hardware, replace some of the running rigging(main and jib halyards) and learn how to sail again.



> I don't think they sold a lot of them, but they seem faster than most that size


Schnool,
In my search for the owners manual I called Precision Boat Works and wound up speaking with the owner. In our conversation he noted that only 200 of the 27 and 28s were built.FWIW


----------



## Precision28 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good for you! I don't think you will regret your decision. I have indications of leakage around several lifeline stanchions. Mostly discolored overhead liner. That can be cleaned with bleach by the way. It os Olefin (sic?) which is basically plastic. I have rebedded one stanchion but I am going to redo it using a technique I found on sailboat owners dot com. It involves countersinking the original hole and using the void for extra sealant. Apparantly it is now standard procedure with most new boat builders. At the same time the hole is countersunk you can ckeck for rot and take whatever actions are necessary. No problems with the hardware on the standing rigging.

I had a new bottom job last fall and I had the hull waxed. I mostly use Amazing Rolloff for deck cleaning and I just used Woody wax on the non-skid.

My boat is located in Arkansas on Lake Ouachita near Hot Springs. A crew from around Springfield, Mo comes to our marina to do bottom jobs.

I had biminis done last year. Because of the arrangement of the mainsheet on the P28 it is a two piece design with the front one collapsing for sailing.

My hull number is 108 so my boat was one of the firsts. 

Would like to know more about yours.


----------



## knotaproblem (Apr 1, 2017)

Just bought a 1990 P27 in great condition. Sail #25. Home port was Washington, NC but it is now at Eagle Mountain Lake in Fort Worth, TX. Wondered if you have come across anyway to modify a cockpit table? I bought a snap it table but due to the traveler the table has to be mounted too high on the binnacle to be practical. Any thoughts?


----------

